# Miscellaneous > Ask an Expert >  How to search songs_words table for songs that contain a group of words?

## Davis8988

Hello,  

I have an SQL database of of songs with a table that consists of 8 columns of information on words of a song. each row represents a single word from the songs lyrics:  

1. `songSerial` - the serial number of the song

2. `songName` - the song name

3. `word` - a single word from the song's lyrics

4. `row_number` - the number of the row that the word is found

5. `word_position_in_row` - the number of the word in the row alone

6. `house_number` - the number of the house the word belongs to

7. `house_row` - the number of the row in the house that the word is found in

8. `word_number` - the number of the word out of all the songs lyrics

example:  { 4 , The Scientist , secrets , 8 , 4 , 2 , 1 , 37 }
sql_qUESTION.JPG
Now I want to query all the songs that contains a group of words. For instance all the words that have the sentence: "I Love You" in them. It must be in that order and not from different rows or houses. 

Can anyone help ?

Thank you

----------

